# I.V. Fluids & spaying



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi!

I brought Maddy in this morning to be spayed. I had the Blood chem panel done. They just called to say her ALT was higher than it was the first time we had it done, all the other values were normal and she is otherwise healthy! But she advised to have an I.V. during surgery. Just wondering if anyone else had an I.V. for spaying or neuturing? 

I am thinking Maddy's Alt is higher right now because I had just reintroduced chicken in her diet and she had a reaction. Lots of itching the face and puffy eyes with a little hair loss around them. Her Vet said this could be the reason for the higher value and to recheck it in 3 months. I am just a BIT nervous! They keep her over night and I know her crate won't be as comfy as my bed! She does have her favorite blanket and toy though. I miss her already... 

Paula


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I would do the I.V. In fact I had I.V. in the past with my other spayings. Only problem I see is shaving the leg to get the I.V. in and that is not an issue except for the look.

I am beginning to think Chicken is Smarty's foe in the scratching, my DH gave her some last night and today is is scratching her face.

I always bring my dogs home after surgery, unless your vet is there all night, I had rather have mine at home. Once they start to wake up you just need to keep them warm and make sure they don't get hurt trying to walk. I start giving them Chicken Noodle soup to get them hydrated and going to peepee. (there's that chicken again).


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

I did go with the I.V. The Vet didn't mention shaving her leg for it! I hope she doesn't shave it with out telling me first. I think I'll give them a call right now!

I am bummed that Maddy can't tolerate chicken. I have excluded wheat or any grains other than brown rice as well. I am going to add turkey to her diet in a couple of months, I hope she does okay with that. 

Paula


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't know how they would do an I.V. without shaving. Let me know what he says.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

They can shave a spot so small that you'd never notice it, but you have to ask! Otherwise they do the amount that is convenient for them and it can be a pretty big area that ends up getting shaved. Tell them you'd like as much coat preserved as possible.

I totally agree with Sandi about bringing the dog home that night unless they have overnight care (and supervision) in their facility. Most don't.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick had an IV during his neuter. My vet told me it's just standard for him. He did get a very small area shaved to put the IV needle in and to tell you the truth, I didn't even notice it until I was brushing him a week or so later (you can't brush them after the neuter). Anyway, it's totally not noticeable.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Inserting an IV is also my vet's standard practice, so both Nico and Desi had one when they were neutered. The area on the leg that was shaved was so small as to barely be noticeable.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My vet has done IVs without shaving. She just pulls the hair back and finds the spot. I too would recommend if for surgery. Not only is it good to get fluids, they can get meds in a lot faster if needed.
I to this day still dont understand vets who keep them overnight for a spay! There is NOTHING that the vet is going to do for them, that you cant do at home. I know that my vet feels strongly that pets heal quicker when they are happy and with their family. 

Can you call them and tell them you want her home tonight??


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Well I was to late in asking them to shave as little as possible. They have her in there right now. I asked about the over night care. And they said "well the girls stay here pretty late and there is a monitoring system to the vet who lives next door". Well, I am not going to leave her there over night! They are calling me back after the surgery is done. Thank you for bringing this to my attention! I never even thought the dogs were left alone all night!

Paula


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer also had an IV during his neuter surgery. They shaves maybe a inch x inch spot that is not really noticable since the rest of the hair hang over the bald spot. hehe

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paula, I am glad to hear you say that. She will be much happier at home with you. Not that she wont feel crappy, but Mommy will be there to make her feel better!! I sometimes wonder if it is just for more $$$$$


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Absolutely I insisted they both have I/V's and they both had blood panels done as well .. 
The vet thought I was a little overboard but I came armed with recommndations from the breeder and a couple of other sources and she did not have a problem as they were small dogs . I was very concerned about the type of anesthesia as well as I been warned ablut that as well .. 
I think it is better to be safe just in case ..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paula, let me know if you were able to bring Maddy home tonight, and how she is doing.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hopefull they didn't shave a big spot and you will hardly notice it! Let ys know how she's doing.



Cosmosmom said:


> Absolutely I insisted they both have I/V's and they both had blood panels done as well ..
> The vet thought I was a little overboard but I came armed with recommndations from the breeder and a couple of other sources and she did not have a problem as they were small dogs . I was very concerned about the type of anesthesia as well as I been warned ablut that as well ..
> I think it is better to be safe just in case ..


Yep! I.V.'s for Rufus and I'm sure they're very used to me showing up with my clipboard filled with questions to ask and things I want to see done! 
Rufus had an I.V. for his neuter and also for another operation and was never shaved for it. I just asked for the hair to be separated with rubbing alcohol for the I.V.


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Well....the vet called after surgery and said, she did you very well and she is recovering just fine. I was relieved! I felt positive about bringing her home. I picked her up and have been home now for about 45 min. I feel so bad for her. She whimpered softely all the way home (about a 1/2 hr ride). I put her on the couch (her favorite spot) and she seems so uncomfortable! She is still whimpering, I just gave her the pain meds and she drank a good drink of water. 

The girl at the desk at the vets office made a remark that is still bothering me. She said "so I assume you have an emergency vet number to call tonight if there are complications" like she didn't agree with me taking her home. I thought geez..that's an optimistic remark. 

I don't know how long it takes for the pain meds to kick in. The whimpering is just killing me. I feel so bad...she was such a happy, bouncy little girl this morning. 

Paula


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine have always had IV's with their spay/neuter. They did shave a pretty big patch, but it grows back. I have never left a dog overnight, either. They go in by 9am and I get to pick them up between 5 and 7pm.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Paula, she will feel better soon. I promise!! The first night is always hard, they whine a lot, but I would rather them feel like that at home than sitting in a cage at the vets!! That was a pretty crappy comment for that girl to make!!! Did you say - yea, this vet!! I am sure you will have no complications. I have never known any dog to have a complication that couldnt be handled the next day. Dont worry, just give her lots of cuddles and she will fall asleep for the night soon, and she will feel better tomorrow!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Paula, I am so sorry your little one is feeling bad tonight. I know it is harder on the females than the males. I would have done the same thing as you!! She is much better off in the comfort of her home with her family than she is sleeping in a cage alone at the vets office. Just remember that we all do this because it is what is best for them and she will get through it just fine.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Paula, keeping my fingers crossed for the baby girl to feel better soon :hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope Maddy is feeling better soon!:grouphug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Paula, it is very likely that she will feel pretty miserable for the first 24-48 hours, so try not to worry about the whimpering. It is very normal. Just keep an eye on her and give her a little extra loving. I'm sure they told you to avoid picking her up by her midsection (but scoop her up with the pressure between her legs instead, if you need to). Hopefully, by now the pain meds have kicked in and helped her, but you don't want her running around and injuring herself either.

Do not give another though to those heartless words. What was she going to do? Stay all night with Maddy? I don't think so. You are.

I slept on the floor of my living room with Maddie (now owned by Jeanne/Maddies Mom) after her spay. Maddie was miserable, but comforted by her (then) "mama" hanging out with her. No, I didn't sleep much that night, but it was her comfort that mattered, not mine. 

You'll likely have a rough night with Maddy tonight, but it is better for her to be with you, so keep that in mind. 

Hugs to you,


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

In case you are up in the middle of the night, I want you to know myc experience. My vet never plans for the dog to go anywhere but home. My vet gives us an emergency phone # and what to look for, but to not expect any of it. Roxie did great after spaying, and although she had no pep, she did not whine from the time I picked her up. I was the on e who used a onsie and I highly recomend it. I will watch for your post in the morning because your baby will sleep through the night.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope things went well for you during the night....hugs for you and your little one. Jillee did great when she was spayed. She did spend the night at the vets office....I feel like a bad mommy now. My vets office is attached to his home....and they check on them through the evening and on. We live out in the country and if there was an emergency we live too far to get there fast. I really like my vet though so that really helps. They do a great job....one time I went to get Lizzie our lab and she was behind the desk just walking around like she owned the place. Then another time I took Lizzie and Jillee in for an appointment and they took Jillee and kept them with her to spoil her...I had to ask for her back....so I know they love my babies....sorry for the long post!!! Please let us know how she is doing!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Paula,

I hope little Maddy's and your first night after the surgery was uneventful and both of you got some rest. 

Looking forward to the update.


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Good morning everyone!

Yep..Maddy just woke up about a hour ago! The night went pretty well. I took her to bed with me around 11:30. She was still whimpering and shaking for an hour or so. She woke up around 4 am. whimpering at the end of the bed, so I took her out to potty and then back to bed.

She has been drinking but does not want to eat anything yet. She isn't whimpering anymore and is up wandering around the house. She just found the new toy I bought yesterday.

Thank you everyone for all the advice and encouragment! This forum is GREAT!

Best,
Paula


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Paula, I'm glad that Maddy is improving! I hope she will be 100% better very soon! :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paula, I am so glad that Maddy did ok last night. I am sure she is in pain, but each day it will improve - now arent you glad you got her home for last night!???!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I don't know how they would do an I.V. without shaving. Let me know what he says.


They don't need to shave at all for an IV. Bandit had an IV without the loss of one hair.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havahav said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Yep..Maddy just woke up about a hour ago! The night went pretty well.
> Best,
> Paula


:whoo::clap2:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Paula, I'm glad to read that she seems to be improving quickly. Speedy healing to Maddy!


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your experience with Maddy and hope she will be back to herself very soon. Roxie is scheduled to go in for her spay on Feb 15 - oh no, only one more week! I'm nervous about it so I know how worried you have been about Maddy. Good vibs from us coming your way.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Paula, really glad all is working out so well. If she is interested in a toy all is fine. Some are a little more whinny than others, offer her some kind of soup for a little extra nurishment.


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Maddy isn't doing so well! She seemed to be recovering fine, then a couple of days ago she started losing interest in her food. Then she had the dire rear, now she has a fever and I am taking her in to the vet right now! Poor thing I hope it isn't serious! I feel bad that I didn't take her temp earlier. 

Paula


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor Maddy, I hope all is ok Paula. Let us know when you get back what the vet says. We are sending over healing vibes to Maddy and some hugs to you.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Paula,
hope Maddy will feel better with some anitbiotics and fluid. Hopefully it's nothing too serious, will keep my fingers crossed! :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my , poor Maddie, let us know what the Dr. says when you get back!! Hope it is just "agida"


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Paula, I hope Maddie is all right!! it seems like it wouldn't be due to the spay so much later. But let us know what the Dr says. Sending healing vibes Maddy's way.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Paula, I hope that Maddie is ok! I agree with Missy, though, I don't think it has to do with the spay so long after the surgery. I do hope it's something that is easy and fast to treat. :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sounds like an infection. Glad you are going to the vet. Hope she is better soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor Maddy. I hope it is nothing serious. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Let us know how Maddie is doing, I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Paula,

I am so sorry to hear that Maddy is not doing well.  Please let us know what the vet said.

Sending healing vibes,


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh no I hope all is on the way to getting well. Up date as when you can.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Speedy recovery to Maddy, Paula.


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the kind words and support. When I posted, I was a bit upset. When I got Maddy to the Vet her temp was 104.6. She was dehydrated. The good news is they don't think this is a complication to her surgery. She didn't have any pain in her abdomen, and her incision looks great! So they did give her fluids and gave her an antibiotic. We are home and she is sleeping soundly. I am worn out. My husband comes home from work and I tell him all about it. And he says to me "It's just like having kids again" I am almost in tears and reply "yep, she is my baby".

Paula


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Worn out?! No kidding! That's completely understandable, especially since it was so soon after her spay surgery. I'm so glad to read the good news though.

I hope you sleep well tonight, Paula.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Awwww, Paula. We all know how you feel and hope Maddie is better tomorrow. :hug:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Thank goodness for the good news. When you had kids, you could call your mom or neighbor and they would reassure you. Now you only have us and your own worries. Get some rest--you deserve it. Both of you will feel better in the morning.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that her fever is not surgery related. Get some rest and hopefully everything will be better in the morning.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hope the fluids, meds and rest will allow Maddy to be back to normal very quickly. I understand how tiring taking care of these sick little ones can be. Rest well, Paula.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Paula, I'm so glad to read that at least it's not related to her surgery! I hope that she (and you) feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad Maddy is home and resting!! Also very pleased to hear it was not a complication from her spay!! With those fluids and meds in her, she should perk up in no time!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Paula, hope Maddie is feeling well today. Please let us know.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

How is Mattie today? Sending positive vibs for her to be back to her lovely self.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Checking in to see if there is news on Maddy????


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Maddy is doing a lot better this morning. She slept almost 14 hrs! I took her temp and it is down to 101.8 YEAH! She is still moving real slow, but is starting to hold her tail up a bit. (When she is feeling bad her tail is dragging.) She even had a little to eat this morning! I was so worried about her last night, I kept wakeing up to check on her. I am praying that she continues to feel better.

Thank you everyone for the getwell wishes! 

Paula


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So glad to hear she is feeling better. Wow - 14 hours!! Thats incredible! Hopefully she will get even bettery by tonight!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know how I missed all this but I'm so happy to hear Maddy is doing better. It's so scary when our fur babies are not well. Sending healing vibes in your direction.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm happy to hear that Maddy is finally feeling better! Hopefully she will be 100% soon.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad Maddy's feeling better and obviously resting well.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

havahav said:


> My husband comes home from work and I tell him all about it. And he says to me "It's just like having kids again" I am almost in tears and reply "yep, she is my baby".
> Paula


Paula- We can all relate to that! I'm sorry I didn't see this thread before. In any case, I'm relieved to hear that Maddy is doing better. She may not have taken in enough fluids during her recuperation. It probably hurt to get up and drink so she didn't do it. My Maddie was hurting for a couple of days pretty badly (Kimberly can tell you that!), but was fine a week later. I hope that your Maddy continues to improve each day! :hug:


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

*Spaying Fipsy*

I had Fipsy spayed today and I am worried.

The vet told me to come at 4:30 to pick her up. Then the vet phoned at 11:30 and asked if I could come pick her up, as she was making a fuss.

I went and got her and she has been crying and moaning ever since and will not sleep. She tries to get a comfortable position to lie in and just keeps moving around and crying. I called the Vet and asked if this was normal, and she said maybe Fipsy had a low pain threshold. She has prescribed some pain medication for me, which I am going to go and get.

I remember when we had dogs years ago, I had one spayed and the dog was a little lethargic, but sure did not come home crying and moaning.

However, my question is is this the norm? I am sick about this.

Sandi.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sandy, I haven't had to deal with that before. I know my Rufus (male) had a nasty neuter experience and where some dogs bounced right back...he ws pretty miserable fro a few days. Def. get teh pain meds. Didn't he send you home with something for pain? If I were really worried I would get her right back to the vet's office and have them double check. You should feel free to ask questions and get some reassurance from them! 

**You might want to start your question in a new thread--this is tagged to the end of another thread and may not be seen by as many people.

I hope the pain meds make her feel better and that is all it is.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sandy, Evye was just spayed today also. She was moaning and crying when I first picked her up and for while after if I touched her. I put her in her expen and let her be, I kept checking on her, petting her and reassuring her. I picked her up from the vet's at 3 p.m. and she has just stopped the whining and moaning. She is much more alert than 3 hours ago. Like you, it broke my heart and I had no idea if this was normal.

She had Metacam with her IV during surgery and I have a prescription for the next 7 to 10 days. I hope Fipsy is feeling a wee-bit better by now...it is heart breaking.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Just checking to see if there was an update on Fipsy. Evye is still moaning but so much less and growling at Bentley if he even goes near her expen. I think she knows she is helpless. I hope for a better day tomorrow for Fipsy and Evye. I was not expecting this.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick cried and cried and moaned and was in a quite a bit of pain especially when his pain meds wore off. It seems like a lot of dogs recover no problem but some of them have a hard time. Here's the old thread about Kubrick's neuter:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2185

On post 70 I start talking about how he was when he got home and if you read more (post 97 and then 126) you'll see that it took him 2-3 days to feel better at all. He was just pathetic and a total drama queen (king?). Anyway, he did get better eventually, so I'm sure that Evye and Fipsy will feel better just wait it out. And I know how hard that is, so :hug: to both of you!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Fipsy calmed down a little bit since the beginning, but is starting up again. She is laying underneath the desk with me and is starting to whine again.

She won't eat, but she did drink some water.

Honestly, I didn't expect this either, I thought she would be lethargic, but nothing like this.
Evye and Evye's Mom, I hope the two of you are doing better.

I have been close to tears all day. Honestly, if I thought she would react this bad, I don't know if I would have done this.

Sandi.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sandi, did you read my post above? Hang in there, give her the pain meds and she'll be fine. I know it's heartbreaking, but try not to be too upset in front of her as she'll pick up on that for sure. Just cuddle her and perhaps give her soft belly rubs (I just did light finger rubs) a little away from the incision... I know it made Kubrick feel better as he couldn't get to it himself and I think that it itches them since they get shaved there.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Lina said:


> Kubrick had an IV during his neuter. My vet told me it's just standard for him. He did get a very small area shaved to put the IV needle in and to tell you the truth, I didn't even notice it until I was brushing him a week or so later (you can't brush them after the neuter). Anyway, it's totally not noticeable.


Exactly what happened with Harley & Seymour...didn't notice the tiny little area until I gave them a full brushing. Ask your vet and I'm sure they can do this :thumb:


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you, I feel better that Fipsy wasn't the only one and that it isn't unusual. Honestly, I started panicking this afternoon, thinking they had botched the surgery, and done something wrong. 

Am hoping for a better tommorrow. She hasn't went to the bathroom yet, I am going to take her out tonight to see if she can at least pee.

Sandi.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you Lina...it helps to know it's not always a walk in the park. Sandi, how is Fipsy this morning? I don't know if she will go on pee pads, fortunately Evye does. I couldn't imagine having to take her outside. On another thread I posted she seems much more bright and alert today. She moaned during the night and after her pain med this morning she seems pretty comfortable in her expen. She hasn't pooped yet either. She drank water and she ate some chicken and rice. I hand fed her a few kibble last night. (shhh !! did I say that?) The vet gave me enough pain med for 7 to 10 days but said I would probably only need it for 5 to 7........Soft belly rubs for Fipsy.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Fipsy is quieter this morning. She moaned on and off all night. I gave her some chicken and rice also this morning - she wouldn't eat last night.

Unfortunately she has never went on pee pads, so last night I picked her up and took her out and she just collapsed - wouldn't go to the bathroom.

However, this morning I carried her out and she at least peed. but has not pooped yet.

To compound things, we have got some ugly weather right now, with snow if you can imagine, so she is not too happy going outside.

Anyway, I am hoping that today will go better for her.

It is just so heartbreaking to see them like this. Everyone has always commented on how Fipsy looks like such a happy dog, well now she just looks so sad.

Sandi.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sandi, it's improvement anyway and hopefully it will keep getting better. It is heartbreaking to see them so vulnerable when they are usually so full of it. I was going to take Evye out on the leash for potty but the ground is still pretty wet and she is pretty low to the ground. She did poop this morning a very normal stool. There is a big difference this afternoon even compared to this morning. She is quite perky and was initiating play with Bentley through her expen. Sooooo, hope this finds Fipsy feeling better yet.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Boy I sure hope she starts trying to get around soon. She is just laying in her bed sleeping.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Poor Fipsy...keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How is Fipsy doing?


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

She is much much better. Thanks to all of the good advice on the Forum, I got her a onesie (and I would never have thought of that if not for the Forum). Unfortunately, she has figured out how to undo the clasps at the back and she trys to rip it off. She can get the clasps at the back undone.

Anyway, she is walking around, went to the bathroom fine, and is recovering nicely. Thank goodness.

My poor husband came home from work yesterday and said all he could think of was all day was how much she cried the night before.

Honestly, I think this is worse than when our kids got sick.

Anyway, thank you for all of your concern. You guys are just the best.

How is Evye, is she okay now?

Sandi.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So glad to hear Fipsy has made great improvement. Evye is doing wonderful and ready for this nonsense to be over. She is in a onesie also. I only snap one of the snaps together and she can still pee and poop with it on. She wants to play !!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

How long should you keep the onesie on?

Fipsy has already ripped 1 fastener off.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I think each day I might try her without it...if she starts licking again, back on it goes. I have been pretty fortunate, Evye is not messing with her onesie at all !!! Suprises the heck out of me !! I am just a little concerned that it will cause matting.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I know, that is what I am worried about too, the matting, as it is sure not fun to get them out - both for us and the little ones.

Sandi.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It's good to hear that Fipsy is up and getting around now. The worst of it is over and she should be back to normal soon. Thank God that's over huh? 

Evye sounds like she's doing well now too.  Good news! Now hopefully no more problems in the future for either of them-just recovery time and playdates!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, lol, thank God it is over. I was so worried about her that first day.

Now she is back to playing, running, etc.. I am a little worried that if she does too much that it will hurt her stitches, but it is hard to keep her quiet.


How is Evye?


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

How is Evye?

I took Fipsy's onesie off yesterday and groomed her - she had some mats.

I kept it off as it is hot here now, and she seems to be doing okay without bothering her stitches.

Sandi.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Same here. She is a wild woman. I posted in another thread she was back to her "Me Jane-You Tarzan." There is no keeping her down. The onesie is off because the mats I had to comb out of her arm pits. Like you, thank God it's over. I still have one more to go (neuter). So glad hear Fipsy is back to her usual self.


----------

